# Welcher Sorte Fisch ist das



## Ralle83 (1. Sep. 2020)

Hallo lieber Gemeinde. 

Kann mir einer sagen welche Sorte Fisch das ist?? Kommt aus meinem Teich


----------



## Janekmaurer (1. Sep. 2020)

Das Bild ist ziemlich trüb kann man schlecht sagen


----------



## Ralle83 (1. Sep. 2020)

Ja gut OK das stimm.
 
    

  
Jetzt dürfte es besser sein


----------



## samorai (1. Sep. 2020)

Kannst du Barteln erkennen?


----------



## Whyatt (1. Sep. 2020)

Ich tippe auf __ Goldfisch. Was hast du drin?


----------



## Ralle83 (2. Sep. 2020)

Goldfische ( __ shubunkin) hab ich drin und guppys .
Aber ich habe schon Goldfische babys die sehen etwas anders aus.

meinst du diese komischen Härchen an der schnautze oder? Ne ist mir so jetzt nicht aufgefallen. Wenn ich denn heute wieder finden sollte im Aquarium schau ich noch mal gestern hab ich ihn leider nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## Pysur (2. Sep. 2020)

Ich würde auch auf __ Goldfisch tippen. Wäre zumindest am Naheliegendsten


----------



## Ralle83 (2. Sep. 2020)

Ja das hab ich mit eigentlich auch schon gedacht aber der sieht ganz anders aus als die anderen Baby goldis ach mal sehn wenn er grösser ist dann sieht man es ja. 

Oder was mir grade einfällt kann das auch ein gold __ rotfeder oder wie die heißen sein?


----------



## troll20 (2. Sep. 2020)

Ich würde ja auf Guppi - Weibchen tippen.
Nur kann man die Größe nicht einschätzen.


----------



## Ralle83 (2. Sep. 2020)

Ne gubbis ist das nicht ganz sicher nicht.. 

Das sind die andern Babys die ich aus dem Teich im Sommer geholt habe sehen ganz anders aus. 
  

  
 

Das sind die gubbis


----------



## Upi (2. Sep. 2020)

Wie sieht es mit Moderlischen aus, sehen meinen ganz ähnlich!


----------



## Ralle83 (2. Sep. 2020)

Was ist sind denn Moderischen.

Tatsache der sieht echt so aus wue kommt der dann bei mir in den Teich rein und warum nur einen?? Halt der sich wohl allein bis nächstes Jahr das ich ihm dann noch ein paar für ihn kaufen kann habe grade gelesen das es mindest 10 von denn sein sollen


----------



## Upi (2. Sep. 2020)

Ich kenne jetzt nicht deinen Teich, aber __ Wasservögel zb __ Enten können Leich übertragen! Vielleicht so, oder bei einem Besatz mit rein geflutscht!?


----------



## Upi (2. Sep. 2020)

Übrigens, die werden nicht größer wie 8 - 10 cm


----------



## Ralle83 (2. Sep. 2020)

__ Enten habe ich noch eine drin gesehn nur hab ich da grade einen Frosch drin. 

Und was machen die mörderischen. So wo für sind die gut oder nicht gut???
Achso deswegen versteckt sich der ständig im Aquarium weil der allein ist und angst hat.


----------



## DbSam (2. Sep. 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Und was machen die mörderischen


Auf jeden Fall ermorden die keine anderen Fische. 
Du hast Dich verlesen, die heißen Moderlieschen.


VG Carsten


----------



## Pysur (3. Sep. 2020)

Ich lach mich scheckig... Mörderischen ist auch mal ein schöner Name 

Also junge Goldrotfedern oder auch Rotfedern kann man ab einer gewissen Größe von jungen Goldfischen unterscheiden. Die Rotfedern sind viel schlanker, Goldfische sehen dagegen viel breiter aus. Außerdem legen sie schon früh das Verhalten der alten Fische an den Tag. Sie schwimmen sehr schnell umher und halten eigentlich fast nie still. Sie schnellen wie die Alten an die Oberfläche um Beute zu machen. Goldfische hingegen stehen auch mal gerne an einer Stelle oder verstecken sich unter Steinen. Zumindest kann ich das so an den Fischen in unserem Teich unterscheiden. Die kleinen Rotfedern sind jetzt etwa 7 cm groß und haben bereits leicht-rote Schwanzflossen. 
Die kleinen Goldfische, die in unserem Teich dieses Jahr hoch gekommen sind, sehen deinem Fischlein da schon sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Ralle83 (3. Sep. 2020)

Ja gut ach mal sehn was da raus wird lass mich mal überraschen.. 

Im Moment versteckt der sich halt nur hinter denn Pflanzen im Aquarium und wenn er schwimmt dann nur ganz vorsichtig. Auch wenn es fressen gibt dann ist er auch ganz vorsichtig..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Sep. 2020)

Hi Pysur,

ich habe es auch immer Mal mit mörderischen __ Moderlieschen im Teich zu tun, ab und zu liegt in Folge mal eins dehydriert auf dem Seerosenlaub. (was beim abendlichen Mückenkillen einen Fehlsprung hingelegt hat)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Sep. 2020)

Goldelrizen sehen in der Größe auch nicht anders aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Sep. 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Goldelrizen sehen in der Größe auch nicht anders aus.



Pimephales promelas haben jedoch keine lange konkave Rückenflosse wie ein Cyprinidae (eigentliche Karpfen) (auf Foto 2 von Ralle recht gut erkennbar) sondern wie alle Leuciscidae (Weißfische) ein recht kurze konvexe

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Sep. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Pimephales promelas haben jedoch keine lange konkave Rückenflosse wie ein Cyprinidae (eigentliche Karpfen) (auf Foto 2 von Ralle recht gut erkennbar) sondern wie alle Leuciscidae (Weißfische) ein recht kurze konvexe


Ich meine auch diese


Ralle83 schrieb:


>



Das ganz oben wird ein __ Goldfisch sein.


----------



## Ralle83 (29. Sep. 2020)

Mal sehn wie groß er noch wird und dann mal sehn was es ist. 

Aber ich weiss trotzdem nicht wie er bei mir rein gekommen ist ‍


----------



## Ralle83 (3. Nov. 2020)

So sieht er jetzt aus
  
   
 

Das ist doch ein Gold Fisch oder


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Nov. 2020)

Genau, das war mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## Pysur (4. Nov. 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> So sieht er jetzt aus
> Anhang anzeigen 220416
> Anhang anzeigen 220417
> Anhang anzeigen 220415
> ...



Sind die 5 Bilder von ein und demselben Fisch?! Für mich sieht der auf den ersten 3 Bildern sehr stark nach __ Goldfisch aus, die beiden letzten Bilder aber irgendwie nicht. Ist da eine Rotfärbung in den Flossen?


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Nov. 2020)

Sind zwei verschiedene Fische. Die ersten 3 Bilder ist ein Fisch. 

Die andern beiden ist ein Fisch und bei dem wird die schwanz Flosse etwas rot. Da ich auch goldrot federn im Reich habe. 

Aber der Andre Fisch da weiss ich nicht was das für einer ist..


----------



## Sanny219 (4. Nov. 2020)

Bei mir sind __ Goldfisch- und Shubunkinbabys, die sehen ähnlich aus.


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Nov. 2020)

OK weil ein __ shubunkin baby sieht bei mir schon wieder anders aus als die beiden auf dem bild von mir. Der hat auch schon in kurzer Zeit Farbe bekommen ‍.. Ach ich lass mich einfach mal über raschen die beiden werde ich nächstes Jahr wieder in denn Teich packen habe sie nur dies Jahr im Aquarium gross gezogen weil ich fand die waren mir zu klein gewesen im Teich für den Winter.

Und dann mal. Sehn was draus wirt


----------



## Sanny219 (5. Nov. 2020)

Rotfedern- und Orfenbabys kann man am Verhalten schon ganz gut von Goldfischen unterscheiden. Goldfischbabys sind eher zutraulich und die anderen eher schneller und scheu.


----------



## Pysur (5. Nov. 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Sind zwei verschiedene Fische. Die ersten 3 Bilder ist ein Fisch.
> 
> Die andern beiden ist ein Fisch und bei dem wird die schwanz Flosse etwas rot. Da ich auch goldrot federn im Reich habe.
> 
> Aber der Andre Fisch da weiss ich nicht was das für einer ist..



Dann ist das für mich eindeutig - Fisch Nr. 1 ist ein __ Goldfisch, das Andere eine Gold-__ Rotfeder!
Davon ist dieses Jahr auch eine bei uns im Teich hoch gekommen, ob sie den Winter überlebt ist allerdings eine andere Frage. Deine hat es da im Aquarium sichtlich leichter.


----------



## Ralle83 (5. Nov. 2020)

Also sind es beide Goldfische OK da bin ich dann ja mal gespannt wie die aussehen wenn sie ausgewachsen sind


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Nov. 2020)

Gold-__ Rotfeder != __ Goldfisch
Gold-Rotfeder, Scardinius erythrophthalmus != Carassius gibelio forma auratus

Lege dir mal ein Bild von Rotfeder und Goldfisch nebeneinander:

!= *=* ungleich

[klugscheißmodus]

Wie kann man Fische unterscheiden:
- am Stand des Maules
- Anzahl der Schuppen der Mittellinie
- Anzahl der Flossenstrahlen der Rückenflosse
- Stand der Flossen zueinander; Rückflosse, Bauchflosse, Afterflosse
- Form der Schwanzflosse

- beim Goldfisch reicht die Rückenflosse bis zur Afterflosse
- bei der Rotfeder endet sie vor der Afterflosse, Rückenflosse ist viel kürzer

Ende der Biologiestunde

[/klugscheißmodus]


----------



## Ralle83 (7. Nov. 2020)

OK gut. 
Ja das der eine der so eine rötliche schwanz Flosse bekommt eine Gold __ rotfeder ist das hab ich mir schon gedacht.. 

Aber halt der Silberner der sieht total anders aus als die ich im Teich habe allein schon von dem maul her


----------

